# GPS Coordinates or Driving Directions



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

miky348 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to track down a property/plot in Jebel Ali Industrial Area. All I have is plot# 599-1903. It is located across 599-1000 (Dewa pumping station) near Road 80. Approached Dubai Land department and got GPS coordinates (2763700N, 480300E), they lead to outside of UAE (unless I am reading them wrong). Even called JAFZA customer service still no luck.
> 
> ...


Your coordinates are in the local datum, I have nothing to convert them here at home.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

miky348 said:


> I don't understand....


They probably gave you coordinates the Dubai Local Transverse Mercator (DLTM) system, this is not the same as the latitude and longitude you use for your Garmin.

If it was a standard UTM system there are web sites that convert coordinates to Lats/Longs and I could give those to you. But the UAE is "special" and uses a local system that needs specialized software or web site to convert these. A hiking type or other Garmin might be able to do it for you, a standard car unit will not convert that I am aware of.

I have software on my work computer that will do the conversion but don't have it with me.

Basically the north coordinate is meters from the equator, the easting is meters from 55 degrees 20 minutes with a false easting of 500,000 meters.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

miky348 said:


> Can you please do the conversion tomorrow at work and forward it?
> 
> thanks


Sorry, but the local system wasn't loaded into my software.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Try reading this, see if it gets you started. But google for the tool elsewhere: 

GeoCommunity SpatialNews


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

BTW, is this relevant to you? (Popped up in google)

Construction Project and Tenders - Labour Accommodation, G+4 at Plot No. 599-1903


----------

